# Side-by-Side



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We often come across a bean that we enjoy and quite like to drink it as long as possible.

However, as coffee is a crop, the inevitable happens - supply dries up.

All is not lost, as alternative roasters could have the bean in stock for longer.

This thread is to link to roasters who are roasting the same bean.

It's often fun to try the beans from the other roaster as all roasters will interpret the roasting style for the bean a little differently.

Place the links above each other with the Bean / Farm name and the Roaster - followed by the link, and don't forget to add the tag in the box below

I'll kick off with Java Jampit

*Java Jampit*

Coffee Compass - http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/java-jampit-estate-500g.html

Rave Coffee - http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/single-origin-coffee/Java-Jampit-Estate-Roasted

Don't forget to leave cupping / tasting notes for each as well


----------

